# Dyno Results - 2001 VR6 Turbo



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey guys. I had my car dynoed yesterday at Backstreet Performance in Medina, OH using their portable DYNOJET. 
Setup is as follows...
100% stock long block, stock 10:1 Compression
Small 167 CU SRI
60-1 Turbonetics Turbo F157 model (.62 comp/ .82 T3 turbine with Stage 3 wheel)
4" MAF with true 4" intake
2.5" intercooler piping
26x7x5" FMIC
Like-Greddy BOV
Ebay cast exhaust manifold
3" downpipe to a 2.5" catback with Dynomax Ultraflow muffler
Turbonetics 38mm WG, open dump
Stock trans and clutch
C2 42# Software
NGK BKR7E plugs gapped at .031
Stock fuel pump
MK3 fuel rail with 42pph 5.0 Mustang-Summit Racing injectors

















Video..
http://videos.street fire.net/video/My-Turbocharged-VR6-GTI_647445.htm 
Just remove the space.

_Modified by Weiss at 8:07 PM 4-19-2009_

_Modified by Weiss at 8:08 PM 4-19-2009_

_Modified by Weiss at 8:09 PM 4-19-2009_


_Modified by Weiss at 8:10 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## boooosting (Jan 16, 2009)

cant handle any more boost?


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (boooosting)*

your pushing it without and inline pump and stock comp ratio if you turn it up.


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 27, 2008)

cant seem to get the video to work


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (HatingYou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HatingYou* »_cant seem to get the video to work

street fire is blocked by the vortex........the op was smart enough to add a space between street and fire,so copy paste and delete the space








To the op nice for 10 psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but like others said add some safety in the fuel pump before boosting more


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not SoQuick* »_
street fire is blocked by the vortex........the op was smart enough to add a space between street and fire,so copy paste and delete the space








To the op nice for 10 psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but like others said add some safety in the fuel pump before boosting more










Thank you. It's dumb to even want to turn it up right now. 1st gear is just retarded, I still spin all the way until the top of 2nd. I really need a gear based boost controller before I turn it up more. I'm also going to need to buy VAGCom so I can datalog. I don't feel safe going higher without watching the timing advance/retard.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Weiss)*

very good numbers for 10psi.
i would be very very happy to have that dyno shee at the 10psi im running.
the mk4s seem to make more power at less boost. Probably because of the better computer and 5 wire wideband O2.
we know the engines are darn similar. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Nice work on a nice project. Let us know when you want to drop the CR and turn up the BOOST








C2


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Nice work on a nice project. Let us know when you want to drop the CR and turn up the BOOST








C2

Haha, of course I will. Next year should be a bit more fun.








I really couldn't have done it without the guys at C2... they made it so easy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

The best part of the video was watching your a/f go so flat under boost. Great numbers.


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Dyno Results - 2001 VR6 Turbo (Weiss)*

nice powerband for stock tranny...


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Dyno Results - 2001 VR6 Turbo (VeeRar6ix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeRar6ix* »_nice powerband for stock tranny...

Tryin' not to break it.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Dyno Results - 2001 VR6 Turbo (Weiss)*

i wish my AFRs went that flat under boost.
they may now that i run the v1.41 chip.
but with the old C2 chip they dropped inot the low 10s or lower.(off the chart)
which pulled some power from me.
looks great.


----------



## Stephan Schmidt (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (germanrox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanrox* »_The best part of the video was watching your a/f go so flat under boost. Great numbers.

I was going to say that!
BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (Stephan Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stephan Schmidt* »_
I was going to say that!
BEAUTIFUL!!!

Makes ya want to do a build like that, too, doesn't it


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

DAMN that music was emo
Nice car though, and nice #s


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Dyno Results - 2001 VR6 Turbo (Weiss)*

sweet! I wish I coudl see the media!... my VRT is just slightly up from yours in terms of compression, fuel pump, WG... my turbo is probably weaker than yours though... that and I'm running a 4-3-4 intake. I'm running two BPVs and rerouted dump because I need it as quiet as possible and I know the pshhh sound gets old to me after a month. 
wondering what you're making becasuse I'm having issues seeing your pictures.
how in tarnation are you fitting a full 4" intake pipe?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Dyno Results - 2001 VR6 Turbo (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_sweet! I wish I coudl see the media!... my VRT is just slightly up from yours in terms of compression, fuel pump, WG... my turbo is probably weaker than yours though... that and I'm running a 4-3-4 intake. I'm running two BPVs and rerouted dump because I need it as quiet as possible and I know the pshhh sound gets old to me after a month. 
wondering what you're making becasuse I'm having issues seeing your pictures.
how in tarnation are you fitting a full 4" intake pipe?

Ya, my BOV really doesnt work too well. Mostly surges so I need to get a new one. Probably going with the TurboXS TypeH-25. 
It made 333hp/296tq. 
Haha, the intake was a trick. I needed to move the High pressure side port towards the passenger side more. And I took a 180 4" pipe and did an angle cut on it to clear the head and that was all. It actually touches the #1 spark plug wire as well. That and a tight 90* bend from Summit (Spectre) did the trick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Dyno Results - 2001 VR6 Turbo (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
Haha, the intake was a trick. I needed to move the High pressure side port towards the passenger side more. 

I know your pain. I ended up replacing 75% of the high pressure line with a braided flexible hose from a local AC shop here so I could get clearance for the 4" intake. But I'm not complaining since I was able to keep both the AC and the windshield wiper reservoir, just like you








Mike


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Dyno Results - 2001 VR6 Turbo (FaelinGL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FaelinGL* »_
I know your pain. I ended up replacing 75% of the high pressure line with a braided flexible hose from a local AC shop here so I could get clearance for the 4" intake. But I'm not complaining since I was able to keep both the AC and the windshield wiper reservoir, just like you








Mike

Ouch, what a pain! 
My plan with the car was to keep it mostly stock feeling with all the creature comforts and make it a nice driver. It turned out better than I thought...
I'm battling major underhood temps rights now though. I need a turbo blanket, mani. heat shield, and tomorrow I will attempt to run the wiring inside the rain tray in an attempt to stop melting sh*t...


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Dyno Results - 2001 VR6 Turbo (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
I'm battling major underhood temps rights now though. I need a turbo blanket, mani. heat shield, and tomorrow I will attempt to run the wiring inside the rain tray in an attempt to stop melting sh*t...









Again, I ran into the same problem. Anytime I would sit at idle for an extended amount of time, intake temperature would rise rapidly. I ended up wiring a manual switch to kick on the high speed fans whenever I wanted. This really helped keep temps down when not moving.
Mike


----------

